# Hello



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi all...Since I've posted 10 pages of photos, with more to come, I thought I should introduce myself.

I foster a large number of cats, 32 at the moment, as well as other species, including reptiles, rodents & birds...I also maintain a permanent residence for my sons aged 14 & 9...although they do get crowded out by fosters from time to time (LOL).

By posting pics of my fosters I'm hoping to capture a heart or two...Anyone in the GTA care to adopt or foster a needy kitty???? Failing that, it's nice to have like-minded folks to exchange happy stories, vent to, & seek solace from.

I've been an ER Nurse for a good many years now, but I am a graduate Vet Tech ( AHT back in my day )...I've been involved in "rescue" & TNR since long before the phrase was coined...I got burned out & sort of distanced myself from reality for a few years, although I continued to foster pregnant moms, but for an affluent shelter, proudly boasting a no-kill policy but very selective in accepting only highly adoptable cats...

After viewing the world through rose coloured glasses for a number of years...I've reconciled my despair & I'm back "in the trenches". 

The majority of cats I foster are obtained from "death row" in a high volume shelter, those which have reached the end of their alloted time & will be put down within 24 hours.

We have a special interest in ferals, especially nursing moms & strive to provide the socialization required to cultivate trust & faith in humanity. The goal is of course to see these unfortunates get the chance they deserve to be adopted into a loving forever home.


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow! Certainly sounds like you've got your hands full. Very rewarding work no doubt, though.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi there and welcome. I am new here myself but just thought I would say hello to you and hope to get to know you soon.

Dawn


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard, you are doing wonderful work helping out those needy cats :!:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Wow, you've got a whole lot of animals -- wonderful!! 

Applause for all the good work you do!!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Welcome  Its about time you introduced yourself!

The cat population is growing at your place, it seems you have replaced Spikes 'herd' by far


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Welcome. We love pictures so keep em coming!


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

Hello hello, 
Nice to know there is someone else here from the GTA. I wish I could adopt another little soul but it will take me some more time to get there... For now - I will spread the word around and hopefully someone would adopt a kitty soon.


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome! 

Since I've introduced my self, I've adopted 6 & added ... well I've lost count to be honest...but I'm up to 39 with more to come today...shelter's are overflowing...despite the vast number that are euthanised daily...so sad pregnant moms & kittens of all ages...senior & special needs cats don't have a chance.

Is there anyone in the GTA interested in fostering or adopting? Even temporary fosters would be helpful...Imagine! The opportunity to enjoy kittens without assuming the responsibility of long term commitment!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome to the forum  

Sounds like your a real animal lover and that your house is full with them....

I look forward to seeing you around and getting to know you and all your animals better  

Eva x


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL...I'lll bet you're hoping I won't email you to make me an avatar...can you imagine incorporating 39 cats into a space appropriate for the web site? 8O 

I love your slogan! "One cat leads to another" Truer words have never been spoken!


----------

